# bodybuilding with extremely high metabolism



## tyream (Jun 20, 2015)

Let me put it this way I can eat takeaway multiple snacks pizza McDonalds and indian all in one daybut after a 30 workout I can see my abs in HD clear as day I'm 13 102 lbs I would say my body fat is 10-12% how would I go about building muscle


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Trol harder


----------



## tyream (Jun 20, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Trol harder


Why are you mad years and years of dedication but not even half as good results as 30 minutes of my time?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

tyream said:


> Why are you mad years and years of dedication but not even half as good results as 30 minutes of my time?


Most skinny teenagers have abs, you're impressing nobody mate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

tyream said:


> Let me put it this way I can eat takeaway multiple snacks pizza McDonalds and indian all in one daybut after a 30 workout I can see my abs in HD clear as day I'm 13 102 lbs I would say my body fat is 10-12% how would I go about building muscle


So you are a normal 13 year old boy, carry on eating and playing sports.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> So you are a normal 13 year old boy, carry on eating and playing sports.


Exactly that. Once puberty hits you like a tonne of bricks it may suddenly change overnight. Plus not to mention of the damage you are doing to your heart health at a young age eating crap.

Come back in a few years young man when you are willing to listen.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

when i was 13 i was showing my nob to birds over webcam on msn that i met on teen chat ...


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Big ape said:


> when i was 13 i was showing my nob to birds over webcam on msn that i met on teen chat ...


Social media is a whole new ball game. I was much the same as you Big man. I think now they want to show each other their cocks while wanking furiously wearing snapbacks and snapchatting.

The youth of today are a strange bunch.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Eat muscle food, not crap


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Eat muscle food, not crap


He won't be able to afford to buy off the site on his pocket money :001_tt2:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Social media is a whole new ball game. I was much the same as you Big man. I think now they want to show each other their cocks while wanking furiously wearing snapbacks and snapchatting.
> 
> The youth of today are a strange bunch.


LOL tell me about it im glad i grew up when i grew up...


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

so, tyream.

can you eat a whole Indian? I usually struggle with the feet


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

garethd93 said:


> so, tyream. can you eat a whole Indian? I usually struggle with the feet


I can because i'm an anaconda as well as a fat ****er :001_tt2:



Big ape said:


> LOL tell me about it im glad i grew up when i grew up...


Ah, you have me all nostalgic now. MSN :wub:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> so, tyream. can you eat a whole Indian? I usually struggle with the feet


i usually struggle with the leather sandals


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Big ape said:


> i usually struggle with the leather sandals


You're meant to take them off first you greedy chunt :lol:


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

> You're meant to take them off first you greedy chunt


The sole of the foot is like leather anyway. f**kers don't be wearing any shoes.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Big ape said:


> i usually struggle with the leather sandals





garethd93 said:


> The sole of the foot is like leather anyway. f**kers don't be wearing any shoes.


What's the carb content of the sandels and will they keep in line with my macros? :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Vincey said:


> He won't be able to afford to buy off the site on his pocket money :001_tt2:


Get another paperound


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

You'll have to ask @tyream buddy, he's the only one that's managed to eat snacks, pizza, mcdonalds and a WHOLE Indian all in one day.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> Get another paperound


Kids nowadays don't do paperounds. It's so hard to lure them into the house now h34r:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Kids nowadays don't do paperounds. It's so hard to lure them into the house now


Thank God for Halloween


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

garethd93 said:


> You'll have to ask @tyream buddy, he's the only one that's managed to eat snacks, pizza, mcdonalds and a WHOLE Indian all in one day.


That is very true but I feel he's probably gone to ground now so my question will go unanswered and I shall have sleepless nights. Who else will be my online coach now?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> What's the carb content of the sandels and will they keep in line with my macros? :lol:


about 50 carbs per sandal with 5g fiber so its a win


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> Thank God for Halloween


Oh I forgot about that. My favourite time of year. Will be dusting off the old Jimmy mask this year.


----------



## Vincey (Jun 12, 2015)

Big ape said:


> about 50 carbs per sandal with 5g fiber so its a win


Actually giggling at my desk here at that. The toe jam might send me over though.

I know it's hard for moderators to keep youngsters away from boards etc but this isn't a place for someone under the age of 16 IMO.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Vincey said:


> What's the carb content of the sandels and will they keep in line with my macros? :lol:


Isn't leather just dried skin? It'd be all proteins and fats I assume. Dem keto dieters be snacking on jackets on the daily


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I hear it's got the same macros as beef jerky. same consistency too.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Big ape said:


> when i was 13 i was showing my nob to birds over webcam on msn that i met on teen chat ...


Dun know the dun know. Bitches love that s**t.... although often times it was really a 56 year old geeza called Keith


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> Dun know the dun know. Bitches love that s**t.... although often times it was really a 56 year old geeza called Keith


Was Keith not nice to you mate? You can tell us... :whistling:


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Was Keith not nice to you mate? You can tell us... :whistling:


Keith was charming actually


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Eat more.


----------

